
Publishers Straddle the Apple-Google, App-Web Divide - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/19/technology/publishers-straddle-the-apple-google-app-web-divide.html
======
mromanuk
The problem is that news, opinion articles and similar content is
commoditized, so it is super hard to attract subscribers. They never needed an
App, that was just a fad.

